# هام جدا للرجال المتزوجين فقط



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2012)

*أعمدة السعادة الزوجية​*
*13 نصيحة للزوج​*​

*




*



* 1- أهتم بعلاقتك الشخصية مع الله فهو وحده القادر الذي يؤلف بين القلوب فعلى قدر قربكما من الله يتسع الحب بينكما كزوجين .​*
*2- تحدث معها عن الجوانب التي ترضيك و تبهجك و ليس فقط عن ما يغضبك .​*
*3- من الأهمية إلقاء التحية على زوجتك عند الاستيقاظ و الخروج و الدخول مع الابتسامة و العناق خاصة قبلة الرأس و الجبين .​*
*4- تكلم من عملك على الأقل مرة كل يوم لتسأل عنها هي لا عن الطعام أو الفواتير أو الأولاد حتى تشعر دائما أنها في قلبك و عقلك .​*
* 5- تعلم كيف تشعرها بشدة افتقادك لها عند تأخرك أو سفرك أو سفرها .​*
* 6- أكتب لزوجتك بطاقة صغيرة أو رسالة سريعة و اتركها في مكان لتراه و  تتفاجئ به ستندهش من السعادة التي تشعر بها لتلك اللمسة الصغيرة .​*
* 7- كن عطوفاً عليها خاصة عند مرضها و اجعلها تشعر بمساعدتك و الوقوف  بجانبها عند مرض أو موت أحد أقاربها فهذا يزيد شعورها بالأمان و يزيد رصيدك  من الحب عندها .​*
* 8- اهتم بشكل خاص للهدية و لو رمزية ( شوكولاتة _ وردة ... ) لتشعرها دائما انك مهتم بها .​*
* 9- اجلس مع زوجتك لوحدكما و اخرج معها و تناول معها الطعام بمفردكما و لو مرة كل شهر أو شهرين .​*
* 10- يمكنك أن تعاتب لكن بلطف و حنان ولا تثور أو تهينها و أن غضبت فلا تطيل الخصام و الصمت معها فانه عصف بالحب .​*
* 11- اهتم بالأعداد لحفلة عيد الزواج و قدم هدية لزوجتك وانثر عليها بكلمات الحب و الغرام .​*
* 12- اظهر اهتمامك بأسرتها ، و اجتهد أن تقدم لهم الخدمات و كلمات المجاملة .​*
* 13- و أخيراً .. كلمة السر ! قل لها بأن لو عاد بك الزمن إلى الوراء فانك حتما سوف تختارها هي أيضا إذ لا يمكنك العيش بدونها .​*

*منقول​*
*​*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

انا جاى اقولكم 
متعملوش حسابى فى الموضوع ده


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا جاى اقولكم
> متعملوش حسابى فى الموضوع ده



ههههههههههههههههه

ليه يا جو 

ده انت اسمك اول واحد فى الكشف
​


----------



## اليعازر (16 فبراير 2012)

في علاقتي مع زوجتي ألتزم بأكثر من نصف هذه النصائح ، واتمنى (وسأحاول) أن ألتزم بها جميعها..

شكرا على النصائح المميزه كاندي.:flowers:


.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2012)

نصائح جميلة ولكن لماذا لم تقدم لزوجة نصائح كى تسعد  زوجها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

نصائح رائعه--- بس الى ينفز-- مرسىىىىىى


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

سمعتو يامعشر الردالة؟
ولا نقول كمان؟
هههههههههههههههه
نايس تويبك ياماميتو يعسل


----------



## النهيسى (29 فبراير 2012)

نصائح رااااائعه جدااا ومهمه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

ازى كان كدا ومش عارفين ناخد حقنا 
امال لو عمللنا الكلام دا ايه هيحصل فينا 
عموما انا جاى اقول بس انى مش ناوى 
على الكلام دا :dntknw:


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> في علاقتي مع زوجتي ألتزم بأكثر من نصف هذه النصائح ، واتمنى (وسأحاول) أن ألتزم بها جميعها..
> 
> شكرا على النصائح المميزه كاندي.:flowers:
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااا اليعازر 

اكيد هى تستاهل انك تلتزم بالنصائح كلها 

ربنا يخليكوا لبعض
​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نصائح جميلة ولكن لماذا لم تقدم لزوجة نصائح كى تسعد  زوجها



مين قالك كده 

اكيد هنزل نصائح للزوجه 

الحياه الزوجيه شركه بين الاتنين ​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نصائح رائعه--- بس الى ينفز-- مرسىىىىىى




انشاء الله هتلاقى اللى ينفذ ههههههههه

شكرااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

rania79 قال:


> سمعتو يامعشر الردالة؟
> ولا نقول كمان؟
> هههههههههههههههه
> نايس تويبك ياماميتو يعسل



طبعا عجبتك يا رانو 

خلى جوزك يشوفهم

اى خدمه هههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> نصائح رااااائعه جدااا ومهمه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك اخى الغالى​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ازى كان كدا ومش عارفين ناخد حقنا
> امال لو عمللنا الكلام دا ايه هيحصل فينا
> عموما انا جاى اقول بس انى مش ناوى
> على الكلام دا :dntknw:




ليه بس 

جرب ومش هتندم 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل يا ماما بس اللى ينفذ بقا ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اول ما هاعتمد الجواز هاجى هنا 
ميرسى كتير للموضوع


----------



## المحارب الجريح (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رائع جدا باركك الرب*​


----------

